# My cat hates other cats?!



## xiaosing (Jun 4, 2010)

I've tried on numerous occasions to welcome other kittens in my cats territory.
Tried with kittens a few weeks old, and some a few months old.
Even after a few days with them, she still hisses and becomes really angry.


But she gets along fine with other species...she's never hissed at pet mice, my dog, or a pet squirrel. Loves em.



Yeah, she's spayed. Two years old, and extremely spoiled.

Halp?! I want to bring in more cats....


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Cat intros need to be done very slowly and gradually. Otherwise they often don't work. Below is a link to the diary I kept here when doing my most recent cat intro (baby Jonah to resident adults Calvin and Lincoln). Hope it helps!

Jonah's Introduction Diary: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=62659&hilit=introduction


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Some cats like being the only cat. Somtimes, even when a proper, vet-recommended introduction is done like the link below, they will never get along. When you try to add more cats, ask yourself if you can live with them NOT being friends. I've had two cats that would have much preferred I never brought any other cats into the house. 

http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... roductions

That said, kittens are usually much easier to be introduced. Maybe it would take a slower introduction with your cat. Or maybe she wants you all to herself.


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

My cats are 7 years old, and hate each other with a passion. To the point where they get into extremely serious fights and would/have hurt each other, if left alone even for 5 minutes. I have to lock them in separate sections of the house when no one is home, one upstairs and one downstairs.

And I got them together from the same shelter as 6 week old kittens. So they've lived together their whole lives. I wanted 2 cats, so they'd have a buddy.. and the lady at the shelter told me "These 2 are inseparable buddies, they'd be great together!". And they were, for the first year or 2. Cuddled, played and had a good ol' time. Then at about 1 or 2 years old (Can't remember, seems like a lifetime now), my female cat decided she hated him, which made him in turn grow to hate her as well.. because shes constantly smacking him, hissing and growling at him. So now they both torment each other to death, often quite viciously, and definitley not in a playful manner. 

Even after 7 years, when one sees the other walk into the same room, their eyes get as big as saucers, stalking one another.. as if they've never seen each other before. Its quite frustrating, especially when I see all the pics on here of everyone elses cats all cute and cuddly together.

So if your cat does not like other cats, it might be best to leave her as a one cat household. Trust me, its miserable having cats that do not get along. You have to constantly be alert 24/7 as to where each of them are, so they don't hurt one another.


----------

